# Sweet Potato Chips!    And low GI Food.



## Sh8kin (Apr 28, 2005)

Came across these babies in the store today. What do you guys think?

http://www.terrachips.com/products/product/767.php


Only thing I see is they kinda high in fat..



Also I saw some of these products. Anyone have any experience with this company. They make low glycemic products for people with diebetes.

http://www.fifty50foods.com/products.html


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> Came across these babies in the store today. What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.terrachips.com/products/product/767.php
> 
> ...


 I've tried both of these product lines.

 Terra plain sweet potato chips - good stuff. and you can use your own herbs and spices to flavor them up. all it is is sweet potato and canola or safflower oil. not too bad, if you can stick to one serving haha! But they're SOOO good. 

 the 50/50 stuff - eh. a lot of it has sugar alcohols , and the other lot of it is sweetened with fructose, so it depends on what  you want to do about sugar. the fat content on the chocolate is high, regarless.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've tried both of these product lines.
> 
> Terra plain sweet potato chips - good stuff. and you can use your own herbs and spices to flavor them up. all it is is sweet potato and canola or safflower oil. not too bad, if you can stick to one serving haha! But they're SOOO good.
> 
> the 50/50 stuff - eh. a lot of it has sugar alcohols , and the other lot of it is sweetened with fructose, so it depends on what  you want to do about sugar. the fat content on the chocolate is high, regarless.




no sugar alcohols for you missy.


----------



## Sh8kin (Apr 28, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I've tried both of these product lines.
> 
> Terra plain sweet potato chips - good stuff. and you can use your own herbs and spices to flavor them up. all it is is sweet potato and canola or safflower oil. not too bad, if you can stick to one serving haha! But they're SOOO good.
> 
> the 50/50 stuff - eh. a lot of it has sugar alcohols , and the other lot of it is sweetened with fructose, so it depends on what  you want to do about sugar. the fat content on the chocolate is high, regarless.




Thanks for the 50/50 tip. I'll try to stay away from them. I think I read somewhere that alcohol suger is EVIL! 

I can see myself eating that whole bag of chips. Especially if they are as good as you say! They also have some sort of "Mixed Veggie" chips.

I just need to spend an hour one day in the whole health food aisle and stake out everything they have.


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 28, 2005)

Sh8kin said:
			
		

> ...They also have some sort of "Mixed Veggie" chips.
> 
> I just need to spend an hour one day in the whole health food aisle and stake out everything they have.


 be careful, not all of them are as plain as these plain sweet potato chips. there is a lot of salt, and starches and flours and stuff. just look at the ingredients for the other two flavors offered for the sweet potatoes. it's ridiculous. depending on what your diet is for (cutting, pre-contest, etc.) you might want to review the ingredients carefully. 

 The plain sweet potato chips seem to be the most harmless i've seen in terms of ingredients. just sweet potatoes and canola and/or safflower oil. no salt, no sugars, nothing else.


----------



## surftrip (Apr 29, 2005)

*stuff like this is stupid*

ALL THESE "PRETEND" foods are stupid.

there is no magic savior.

just be strict and eat real food as often as you can.  picking pseudo-healthy snacks is just a cop-out.

EAT REAL FOOD for REAL GROWTH.


----------



## njc (Apr 29, 2005)

surftrip said:
			
		

> ALL THESE "PRETEND" foods are stupid.
> 
> there is no magic savior.
> 
> ...


 This should be obvious, unless you dont understand  bodybuilding nutrition at all, in which case, well here you go.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2005)

cant you lazy people make your own friggin sweet potato chips??? It isn't hard. Here's a simple link my wife uses for me.

http://www.fatfree.com/recipes/snacks/sweet-potato-chips


----------



## GoalGetter (Apr 29, 2005)

surftrip said:
			
		

> ALL THESE "PRETEND" foods are stupid.
> 
> there is no magic savior.
> 
> ...


 i agree. but once in a while you wanna NOT cook or wanna NOT have to invent a home version of something. There is nothing wrong with always keeping an eye out for suitable alternatives to cooking at home, or for a treat once in a while without going overboard.

 p-funk and i make our own sweet potato fries/chips with different seasonings, from sweet to spicy. they are awesome. like he said - the best part of the diet.


----------



## sara (Apr 29, 2005)

surftrip said:
			
		

> ALL THESE "PRETEND" foods are stupid.
> 
> there is no magic savior.
> 
> ...


----------

